# Raccourcis. Pièce-jointe dans un mail.



## jowe_19 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous, 

je souhaiterais automatiser l'envoi de certains mails, j'ai décidé de stocker les infos nécessaires dans un 
dictionnaire, puis je boucle sur les clefs contenant les mails. 
Les valeurs sont les chemins menant aux pièces-jointe que je souhaite ajouter. 

Seulement voilà, quand je crée le texte du corps du mail, le pdf (variable fichier) est converti en texte. 
Est-il bien possible d'envoyer des pièces-jointes avec Raccourcis ? 

Merci par avance.


----------



## Chris K (21 Septembre 2022)

À essayer :


----------



## jowe_19 (21 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup, je progresse un peu. Effectivement je n'avais pas vu que l'on pouvait transmettre deux types d'objets... 
Alors du coup :
– cela fonctionne lorsque j'active "activer la feuille de composition" (et donc que j'envoie manuellement), mais la police du texte passe en gris foncé (vraiment curieux, et donc difficilement visible sur fond noir). 
–cela ne fonctionne pas lorsque je désactive l'option et que l'envoi du mail se fait automatiquement : la police reste en blanc, mais pas de pièce-jointe. 

MAJ de la partie Mail :


----------



## Chris K (21 Septembre 2022)

Mon petit test fonctionne parfaitement.


As-tu essayé en mettant ton fichier dans une variable comme dans ma capture d’écran ? D’ailleurs si tu envois le même fichier à tout le monde, c’est peut-être mieux de le récupérer et le stocker dans une variable _avant_ l’action « Répéter ».
As-tu essayé en utilisant un fichier qui n’est pas sur iCloud mais en local sur ton device ?

À noter que j’ai fait mon raccourcis sur iPadOS 16.1 beta 2…


----------



## jowe_19 (22 Septembre 2022)

J'ai essayé les deux, pour le moment sans succès


----------



## jowe_19 (22 Septembre 2022)

Est-ce que tu aurais une idée pour utiliser un dictionnaire ? J'aimerais un dictionnaire en clef les mails, et valeurs le chemin vers le fichier à transmettre. J'ai tenté un truc : j'arrive à récupérer le mail sans problème mais par contre impossible de lui faire récupérer le fichier à partir du chemin.


----------

